# best companions for budgies



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

We have one budgie and he is very aware of the birdies outside our windows. His cage is close to the window and he likes to listen on all the birdies outside ( window open when we are home). He flock calls the sparrows and in spring some of them came and sat nearby and “talked” to him. Now not so much.
There are still so many birdies calling outside and he very much listens to them and calls back in the morning.
We are still exploring having two birds and wondering if other than having two budgies there are other options that work well. Do budgies do well with other bird species together?
What I fear is that I would get a bird and that then my two birdies ( budgies) would not get along. I wonder if two other species would perhaps have better chances of getting along? Since they would not be interested in each other as potential mates?
Could I please request advice on that?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not advisable to house different species together, a budgie will be a budgies best friend, they speak the same language and have the same requirements but as you mentioned you can never be sure that they will become best buddies. If you were to get another male budgie from a shelter, the shelter may take the bird back if the two do not get along. If you are considering a different species then it should be housed separately. I have had budgies, linnies and canaries housed separately but out of the cage time together and the species did not interact.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you EXCELLENT advise. 

When you have a budgie and plan to get another bird, getting another budgie is always preferable over bringing in a different species of bird. 

Trying to have two species of birds can be problematic.
I have lovebirds and budgies. 
My budgies are kept in one room so they can have free flight while my lovebirds are kept in a different room -- again, so they can have free flight.*


----------

